# hopefully like an old friend



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

back in the late 80's i had a marlin model 60 with micro groove rifleing

this was truly the most accurate .22 rifle i had ever shot

it would literaly shoot one hole groups at 100 yds off of sand bags

when i say literaly i mean it

i thought after the first shot that i was missing the target

then i started taking my next shot an 1/8th of an inch to one side and the hole would get bigger

so i realized i wasnt missing the target with follow up shots

but was putting them thru the exact same hole

well as things happen in life,the wife and i were down and out for while and i needed to put food on the table and paybills

so i did the unthinkable

i sold off my guns one at a time as needed

off all the guns i sold off back then,this is the one regret most of all for selling

well today i didnt have to work so i took the time to go from gun shop to gun shop looking for some .22lr rifle ammo

well i walked into our local scheels store and low and behold what did isee

i seen a used marlin model 60 with the micro groove rifling

looked idetical to my old friend

i looked it over well,asked the salesman for a bore light and inspected it well

the rifling and bore look to be perfect,the stock has a few scratches but not cracked and hasnt been redone.

then i asked him if he knew when this gun was produced and he told me it was from the mid to late 80's

i didnt want a new one as i dont think the qaulity control is as good on these now as they were back then

then i asked him what hey wanted for it and he told me it was $99

$85 cheaper than a new one in any of our local shops

so then i told him to get the paper work ready while i looked at scopes

i decided to go with a BSA SWEET .22-3 9X40AO HUNTING SCOPE for $79

now once can get to the range and get this baby zeroed in

hopefully it will be like my old friend and make one hole groups

if so it will get named " old friend"

heres a pic of my new old rifle


----------



## Goosesniper (Apr 22, 2014)

I was hoping to hear that this was your old gun. That would have been a true gift. Good luck with the purchase. I just bought one last week. The marlin 60 sb. Going to sight it in this aft. Happy shooting.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i wonder if theres a way to track this back to the origanl purchaser

never know it may be my old friend,that would be sweet as all get


----------



## Goosesniper (Apr 22, 2014)

Sgb- on another note what ammo did your gun like. I bought a box of 500 win wildcats and it's hit and miss. I don't think it was the gun but I have not been reading great results from this round.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice grab SGB. As for tracing it back to the original owner. There isn't supposed to be a way, as that would be like a gun registry. Somewhere there is paperwork that would tell the story Federal form 4473...don't ask how I remember the number !

I've had a Model 60 since the 80's and 1 hole groups may be beyond it's (read: my ) capabilities but it will outshoot any 10-22 I've come across with ease.

As far as remembering your serial number, I suggest taking pictures of ALL your firearms and writing the serial numbers down. I sent a copy of all my serial numbers and a SD card with pics and descriptions(include scopes and rings, etc. ) to my parents to keep at their house for a duplicate. These will come in handy if the unthinkable happens.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great story SGB... " Once you sell your guns, you'll never get them back."


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I had one just like that for many years. I gave it to my daughter a few years ago. Great rifle.

:hunter:


----------



## Donho (Apr 17, 2014)

I feel your pain SGB have had to do the same thing two times now with two different wives ! Hard to think about all the ones I have had to let go sure wish I had them back ! Sweet looking .22 that's a keeper ...lol :frusty:


----------

